# Als hij het maar laat



## Chiapas

Hallo iedereen:

Context: klagende moeder zegt tegen een vriend van haar zoon: 
"X eet eerst bij de snackbar en dan gaat hij hier zitten zaniken dat hij geen honger heeft."
De vader knipoogt naar de vriend van de zoon en antwoord:
*"Als hij het maar laat."
*Wat betekent? Hoe moet ik het vertalen? Italiaans, Engels, Frans...alles is goed zolag ik begrijp wat het betekent.

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Het betekent "als hij het maar niet meer doet". Ik zie niet zo onmiddellijk waar het op slaat; misschien op iets dat voordien werd gezegd.


----------



## bibibiben

Qu'il ne s'avise pas de faire ça.
He'd better not do that.

Ik neem aan dat X vooral niet moet gaan zaniken dat hij geen honger heeft, maar de knipoog van de vader begrijp ik niet.


----------



## triptonizer

Ik vroeg me af hoe jullie "als" begrijpen. Als equivalent voor "Dat hij het maar laat", "he'd better..." (optatief)? Zo blijkbaar Bibibiben. Ik denkt niet dat "als" in dit geval correct Nederlands is, al hoor je het wel in spreektaal.

Het zou echter ook kunnen betekenen: "als hij het maar laat [dan ben ik allang tevreden]", "as long as he doesn't do it" (conditioneel, waarbij "het" dan inderdaad slaat op iets dat buiten ons fragment gezegd werd).


----------



## Peterdg

triptonizer said:


> Het zou echter ook kunnen betekenen: "als hij het maar laat [dan ben ik allang tevreden]", "as long as he doesn't do it" (conditioneel, waarbij "het" dan inderdaad slaat op iets dat buiten ons fragment gezegd werd).


Zo begrijp ik het toch.


----------



## bibibiben

'Als hij het maar laat' heeft in elk geval in Nederland de betekenis 'hij moet het niet in z'n hoofd halen dat te doen'. De zin is overigens nog steeds conditioneel. De achterliggende gedachte is zoiets als: X mag doen wat-ie wil, _als hij dat maar laat _, (anders krijgt-ie met mij te maken). 

'As long as he doesn't do it' zou ik eerder vertalen met 'zolang hij dat (maar) niet doet'.


----------



## Chiapas

Bedankt iedereen voor de antwoorden. Meer context is er eigenlijk niet. Er is een vader die de sympatieke wilt uithangen met een vriend van zijn zoon, en een moeder die over haar eigen zoon klaagt. Buiten deze conversatie is er niets anders gebeurt.
Maar dankzij jullie heb ik al een veel betere idee van de situatie. :]]


----------

